# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  թերթերի էթիկան

## Գայանա

Էթիկական ինչ խնդիրների դիտարկում եք նկատել հայաստանյան թերթի էջերում

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շամշյանի՝ եթերում հայտնվելու սահմռկեցուցիչ փաստը։

Խոսքը համ իրա կայքի, համ Արմենիա TV-ի մասին ա։

----------


## Գայանա

Ձեզ համար եք ասում թե ընդհանրապես

----------

